
Instapaper Redesigns. Turns into a Destination Site for Must Read Content. - tortilla
http://thenextweb.com/appetite/2009/12/21/instapaper-redesigns-turns-delicious-reads/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web%29
======
arpit
Sad. Instapaper did one thing and really well. I dont need another news
source.

